# Defiler goes Dreadnought



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

From the Day i build my first Dread dreamed about a very special Chaptermaster.

My idea:

Wounded in battle the great hero serve as a Dreadnought over decades and become a venerable Dreadnought with a special style.

Due the Chapterhistory the have close contakt to the AM, and so the Master get his special Look.

Ok, and here some Pic´s

First some Leg-Work:


(Extended Armor casted by me  )

Then the Body with the "Face" of the Master:

   

Close Combat Weapon (Powersword):
 <--without Energy
 <--with Energy

The Body with the homemade Shoulderpads and the first Weapon:

 
 

so...what do you think?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

looking good, the light in the sword looks great. are the barrels on the leg permanent tho?


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes, my guy takes a step on them.


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

:shok: that a defiler???????????????? looks damned impressive
*grabs pen and paper to write down a wishlist of parts :biggrin: *


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

The Goal is the conversionof the Defiler to an loyal venerable Dreadnought (include the conversion from four legs to two legs, the Powersword in the left arm and an twin linked Stormcanon in the right arm)

All weapons are selfbuild and i hope to make a great step to an unique kind of Dreadnought.

If people look like :shok: , i am on the right way :victory:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

:shok: wow amazing stuff there mate. The sword looks awsome as does the cast stuff. One suggestion I would make however is give the foot that is standing on barrels claws like the other one, it looks alitte out of place at the moment and the other one looks dam cool!.

But still it looks bloody great.


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

The feed with the Barrels isn´t complete till now. Later it will loof like the other one, but i want to try some selfcasted Parts first, before i make the final step. 

The second leg is sawed off, so i can change the angle of the knee and there will be some more surprises in the end.:so_happy:


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Small update


----------



## Magin Chao (Dec 10, 2007)

Looking great!


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Very, very cool, Ordog.

I'm sure that this will be an inspiration to many converters. I you wouln't mind, when finished, could you collect your photos and thoughts together for a tutorial for the archives?


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback.

If you want all my Pics, no problem.

For an tutorial is it a little late, cos is allmost finished. And the technics i used this time are the same i used on my other Dread-Project.


http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=1229 <---Just take a look......maybe you can use this for the Archive


----------



## Logain_85 (Nov 27, 2007)

keep it up looking f''ing amazing!!


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Woah. Just... Woah. That's too damn uber sweet! :shok::grin: And the built-in electric lights were pretty original, never seen anything like it before. Keep up the goodwork!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

OooO. I think I'm going to steal this idea if I ever get that TSons Dread off of Forgeworld. Except blue. Great Job!

-Dirge


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Forgeworld-Models are hard to Converse this was, cos they are a solid piece of Resin.


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry for another doble posting, but i got a strange Idea.

I found in an old toolbox an moldel from Tamyia, an German 7,5cm PAK.

After ancloser look i thougt it would be a cool Armweapon for this Project, but i love the idea with the Assaultcannon.

After a long time of thinking i found a solution. 

The "Pak" (count as autocannon) find his place right under the Assaultcannon.


That gives the dread the look of an real "MeanMaschine"


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

So, before i cut of the Assaultcannon and replace them.







 **

second angle





 **

(** Small note: is just a Test, the barrels get some improvement soon, complete with an axle to hold the barreldrum on the frontside. Also some changes will be addet to the Housing )


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Woah. Just just keep impressing me. I'm speechless.


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Ok, no Update, but after some questions I made a Picture for Sizecompairson


----------



## Ice Dragon (Jan 8, 2008)

i can't see what is going on


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Then my young friend......open your eyes.

This thread is not the right place to fill up your postingcounter. 

So let me say..

:fuck: off, and play somewhere else.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Ordog said:


> Ok, no Update, but after some questions I made a Picture for Sizecompairson


Woah dude, I never knew it was that big. As the late Stever Irvin would have said: 

"Crikey, tha's a big one, an' a reel budey too!" (Or something in the vein of that).

:so_happy:


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

AWESOMENESS. BTW ima steal the light idea lol. I "steal" a lot of ideas.

OH and what was that tool you used in the video?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is badass and I can wait to see the final product. LOVE that sword too btw.


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Some changes made to the right arm.

   

Hope you like that more then the first setup


----------



## casanova (Nov 1, 2007)

wow that could start an entirely new kind of dreadnought


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

Dude thats sick! Keep up the good work and post finished pics.:so_happy:


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

casanova said:


> wow that could start an entirely new kind of dreadnought


Naa...i don´t think so.

Maybe this Guy is against all rules of gaming and i can never bring him on table.

But i like it, and i must use the Defiler-Kit, cause is an failed Present from my Wife (now she knowas the different between Chaos and Imperial  )


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

That is impressive, it almost has has a Gundam feel to it which is very cool. I can't wait to see it painted.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

reminds me of a titan, great work


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

That is quite awesome. I did a similar project a while back. I wish I had thought of that sword thing though...damn!


----------



## LegionOfTheLost (Jan 10, 2008)

i hope i do not offend anyone... i might have been masterbating... no im not a virgin. awsome work how did u get the glow?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I can't attest to Ordog's methods, but for me it was as simple as making a light pipe, which is basically just a clear bit of plastic that you put in front of the light source to spread the color evenly. If you put an LED against a bit of clear (or frosted) plastic and you;ll see the light coming out of the edges and the like.

Put a blade shaped bit of clear plastic in front of a blue LED, turn it on and poof, power sword. Or in my case, a T-shaped piece of frosted plastic shaved from my bits box placed in front of a green LED


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

I did the same with the sword, the eyes only LED, without any cover.

You can make cool effects with clear Acryl-plastic. so if you got time, you can only sand some places of the Plate, so that they stay clear. if you put on the light, the clear Areas don´t glow.

Mabe i should do some Tutorials based for this kind of conversation


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Now that is one impressive war machine. Cant wait for the finished article.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Wonderful stuff, the sword is just awesome.

Its not far off the size of a Knight class Titan you know. mmm now theres an idea.


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Again i must say "Thanks for your comments"

As soon i have Time i´ll finish this Baby.

The only thing that suck is, that the Wire for the "Minigun " gone bad, so it won´t work -.-​


----------



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

what material is the sword made out of?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Dear lord that is a sweet ass conversion. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

ZOMG, wicked stuff there Ordog. I am truly inspired, well sort of :wink:


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Awesome!!! Can't wait to see it painted. Maybe red and chainmail with a little white???
Less of a Defiler-Dread more of a Baby Titan!


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

I wan´t play it as a veri-Dread.

Something like an very old Capter-Hero/Leader put into it a long time ago (Inspired by Space Wolfs)...

The sword is made of clear Plastic. If there´s a need for instruktions, i can made a small tutorial about "How to made sword"


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Looking cool. Almost done yet???


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Nope...still not.

But with some help from the Emperor i will continue soon with it


----------



## mycohead (Dec 9, 2007)

So how are you doing the light? my guess is LEDs but whats the power source? any info would be cool, I would love to try it myself!


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

It´s a LED, powerd by a small Controller from an cheap Lightpen (Coulorchangers) And there running a LOT of Wires in this baby.


----------



## Devo (Jun 10, 2008)

The electronics look great!
Love what you did with splaying the foot-claws into a more talonlike spread too...


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

First i want them use for he arms, but then i realize these work beter for Legs/feet cos they have a little more "beef" on em. The Legs work pretty wel as Arms


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

:shok: Amazing work there can't wait to see it painted :clapping:


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

I´ll try today to show you how to make such an sword iv you like....

*take some pic´s*


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Amazing work mate, top class.


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

After a looong time another of my projects get´s an update.

This time my Dread-Chaptermaster 

First new part:

A removable hip-plate (for covering the crotch  )

I used an Terminator-shield for it (i never liked CC-termies anyway)

  

Next step: I added some cogwheels to the legs for cover up the joints.

 

Finally i placed the second armorplae on the leg and filled up the gap between the leg and the hip part. (BTW: My skills with Greenstuff are...well...Cr**)



Then i build a Plate for the top, were normaly the Defilerhead is placed.
(Again i used a Termi-Shield for that ) Later his plate will be removable...maybe


----------



## August Fidelius (Sep 24, 2008)

I Like your Project, esp the self made parts. Thats how a Knight should be


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks 

But i think i remove the top plate. It seems like that piece don´t really fit.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

You blow my mind ordog, i love your technical converting, its awesome


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn if this isn't a cool looking conversion! I can't wait to see it all painted up.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Likewise. I think this will look absolutely amazing. +Rep.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Looking shit hot Ordog, really stompy!


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Again big THANKS to you all for this really nice comments


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks great! Really liking the look of this! + REP


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*

Loving the look of the glowy sword there


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

For those sword i put up a Tutorial some time ago, so you can give it a try  

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=11741 <--for your joy and ftw


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Absolutly insane.


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

It´s allways good to have such ancool fanbase like here @ Heresy 

Thanks for suport


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks...awsome. Love the glowing eyes and sword. Very swish


----------



## Kharnage (Sep 24, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

That's just incredible....


----------



## The Barbarian (Apr 10, 2009)

Righteous... Keep us updated!


----------



## Searune (Apr 10, 2009)

Very good work mate


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes i would love to see moe pics of this or some of your other projects ordog.


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry folks.

I am still job hunting so i did nothing big.

But in my WIP-Thread here i show now and then some stuff.

Last thing was a anti tank mine (For an ork-friend  )

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=324620#post324620

If i am not posting new stuff, PM me to wake me up


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

dam thats awesome dude +rep


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks to ya


----------



## Bulganzi (Jan 1, 2009)

That is HELLA cool! Very inspiring!


----------

